# My "Little One"



## Talons (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, first of all, "HI"! I found this forum when I was looking for ideas for the interior of Jon boats. So, I subscribed.

We had a 20+ Seasquirt for around 15 years, but I sold that recently which left us with our little LOWE Jon Boat. I didn't even know what I had until I looked. Why? Because I inherited it after my brother in law died.

Turns out it is a pretty neat little rig... "But..." And that word is what brings me here. HA HA HA!  

Okay, I have no pictures of 'her' yet, but here's what I am starting with.
1436 L LOWE LAKE JON.
20 HP (max HP for the boat) Mercury Outboard.
Continental Trailer.

The trailer needs some 'minor' things.
The engine runs but the socket that moves the transmission level into gear broke last weekend, so that needs to be replaced. ($2.80 part).
The boat itself came with the front deck option, but no center bench seat live well. That is filled with floatation.
There is a front seat with extension and mounting plate and all of the under wood structure is angled aluminum.
It has a trolling motor mount and fish finder mount as well as plug in NAV light socket up front. In the rear I have the clamp on swivel seat bracket that I think is sold at Walmart.

Now, it is a nice little boat, but it CAN be better and more organized for the "mission", right? And as I have seen from your site here that is TRUE.

So, what I want to do is basically convert it to the job better and be more fun because of that.
I am not sure where to start, so I thought I would start with a plan of ideas.
What started me thinking down this line was the trolling motor plug wires came out and the only way to access them was to remove the ENTIRE front decking. And even then I still could not get the old plug out. The reason for this is because the bow has a reinforcement strip of thick aluminum. But, when i got the deck off... OH MAN!!! I just knew I had to do some things to improve 'her'.

1) The first thing I am going to do is fix the engine (it was running three weeks ago, but last week at the lake I had some trouble).
2) Make a plan, finalize the plan, implement the plan. 

Okay, so here's what I am thinking.
1) Put the electrical system up front for the most part, because that is where most of it will be. For this system I will need the power plant, a 12V DC marine battery (i have a siz 27 right now, but want to drop that to a 24). I have the trolling motor that will need to be powered, the front NAV light (as I want to do a LOT of night fishing), the fish finder (new), the GPS unit (new), courtesy lights (new), rear anchor light (new) and MAYBE an aerator for a live well (if I can figure out where to put it). Basically the entire system will be below the decking which will be five sections, the front deck, the rear deck, the front main deck (small deck in front of the mid bench seat), the MID MAIN deck and the gunwale storage boxes. So, one question I have is which is better for decking wood or aluminum? I want to be able to just rinse her down when I am done with her. Okay, that covers the electrical system and the basic decking.
In the rear, I want to put a fuel tank that fits into a 20"Lx14"Wx12"H that has a sending unit for the fuel gauge which I may or may not install. I actually found a tank this size (surprised me no end) but it is 12 gallons. That's NOT really a problem. The problem with the tank is it is NOT that portable and kind of pricey at $170. In the same bilge area under the rear decking, accessible via a hatch, would be the bilge pump.
I want to move the current seat to the center of the rear bench seat via a similar mount like the front one Lock N Pin type mount. My benches are currently filled with the standard USCG flotation required on boats. I am NOT that in favor of removing them as I have already had the boat full of salt water on one trip (that is another story entirely) so, I am thinking I need that stuff in there.
Okay, on the starboard gunwale in front of the 'driver', would be the switches/console/gauge area, but mounted in the verticle 'wall' of the newly built gunwale 'box'. Again, what is the best material for this? Also in both gunwales are red LED courtesy lights for fishing and seeing in the dark. I would also like to have white ones as well as my sons all do not see that well. Since I have no electrical starting system, the only electrical wires I need to run to the stern are for the anchor light.
Up front under the deck, I want to put the battery, in a box, that is secure. However, a friend said I should use middle bench seat for this. The middle bench seat is where I think I am the most 'stuck' There are just so many choices and I 'think' I want to be able to bring three people fishing. In both bench seats, I want to mount those removable tackle boxes/trays that are rather secure while moving and keep stuff out of the way. In the main deck (almost in the center of it, actually) I was thinking about installing those ice chest positioners that hold a standard ice chest and keep it from moving. This ice chest could be used for snacks/drinks or as the fish box if I can find another place to put an ice chest (or two little ones).

Well, so far that is all I have. I am hoping to get pictures of the boat as it is now and then put up a plan of action and I am asking for ideas, suggestions, etc. with changing the "Little One" from just an off the rack purchase to something that is 10 times more functional and can really be proud of.

Thanks a lot,
Talons


----------



## Talons (Aug 16, 2012)

Okay, it is an L1436... Sorry about that.

Here is a basic picture of her as it came from LOWE.

T


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 16, 2012)

pictures pictures pictures!!!  


welcome! and i cant wait to see how you boat/motor/trailer looks! we have a very similar boat! mine just has a different nose


----------



## Talons (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, bad news...
I got the new primer bulb, but the engine would not stay running. As I dissassembled the gas line, I saw melted plastic in there. My fear is that the plastic has gotten into the carb. So, off to the repair shop for this 20 HP 2000 Mercury Outboard.

I will be taking pictures of the boat, motor and trailer tomorrow as I found our camera tonight. These will be the starting pictures.

I have been thinking a lot about FUEL systems today... 

I am thinking I want to put the fuel tank up front. Has anyone else done this? What kind of problems have you run into?

Thanks,
Talons


----------



## Jonboat2Bassboat (Aug 17, 2012)

I have the same boat but am not going to modify it. Am converting a 16' Polar Kraft Jon boat to a Bass boat. This link should get you to the boat project.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=27078&p=279869#p279869

Looks like your boat either has or you are adding a steering console and you are planning to add seats on top of the boats bench seats. Please correct me if I am wrong. 

I did that to the 16' Jon boat before starting the current rehab. Found the seats added on top of the bench seats were too high. Had to lean over a bit to steer and the center of gravity just didn't feel right. I left the rear bench seat where it was but made an aluminium frame out of angled aluminium to support the new seats, which are now forward of the bench seat and lowered. 

On the 14' Lowes Jon boat I have, I put the 6 gal gas tank up front. With the gas tank behind the rear bench seat I found the bow rode too high, obscuring visibility. The 12 gal tank you want to add will put too much weight aft if you leave it behind the rear bench seat and take up way too much room if you put it up front. A 6 gal plastic gas tank can be had at Walmart for short money and will fit your 14' boat much better that a 12 gal tank.

The last comment is about taking 3 people with gear out in a 14' boat, especially in open salt water. It is done all the time but read the data plate on your boat. It will tell you what the load capacity is in both pounds and number of people. I think 3 people with gear and a 12 gal gas tank would overload your boat. Will read the data plate on my 14' Lowes Jon boat and get back to you.

I have taken 4 people out in a 16' Jon boat just for a ride but that is stretching it. Have taken 3 people out with fishing gear but feel more comfortable with only 2 people with gear for fishing. I would think the 14' Lowes Jon boat would be safer with 2 people max plus gear. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Talons (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah, 12 gallons and my fat ass in the back is just plain too much weight back there. I didn't even think about weight and balance until I saw someone else's conversion. Then I go "That's not a good idea!".

I really appreciate your input. I have NOT read the weight limit placard yet, but I believe it says 3 person are max. But, the two additional persons would be my kids. Not saying I want to be unsafe, just that right now they don't weigh much! 

But, overall, what I want is EVERYTHING OUT OF THE WAY AND IN ITS PLACE, with a nice clean 'area' for fishing! Which leads me to what I am thinking about regarding the fuel tank.

The walmart tanks are just basically junk. True, they are cheap and I have an Attwood 6 gallon right now. But, it doesn't fit in the transom bilge area so, it sits in front of me in the driver's seat. Taking up space. Then we have a cooler that also goes there, once again infriging on space. Then in front of the mid bench sits the battery. All of these things are in the main or secondary deck areas. So, after talking to one of my coworkers he suggested putting the gas tank forward UNDER the front deck. I thought that was a pretty good idea. So, now I am looking for a TAPERED type tank that will fit up there. I have to remeasure tomorrow, but I think I can make one that will be about 6 to 7.5 gallons capacity. I would PREFER to just buy it, but I am having some trouble finding just the right one. Since I am not sure what material this tank will be made out of, I read about aluminum fuel tank installation and right now, unless I can find a plastic one, I am leaning toward the aluminum solution. That might change, I don't know. But, suffice it to say that a triangle type tapered tank that is 32" length, by 12" wide and 9" high is right around 7.5 US gallons. In addition, since it is tapered, I am hoping to take advantage of gravity by having the fuel come out of the lowest part of the bottom of the tank, feeding that to the rear of the boat using some sort of fuel line. Here, once again, I want to use something better than your rubber fuel line. That last link from the fuel to the engine can be the rubber piece with the primer bulb, again, probably custom built.

Any and all advice and suggestions are very welcome!

Thanks,
Talons

Do other people have this much trouble getting started? :roll:


----------



## Talons (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh yeah, I am not putting in a console as of this posting... I really don't want to have to remove the middle bench... Actually I don't want to remove ANY benches.

Talons


----------



## Talons (Aug 18, 2012)

Okay, here come the pictures!
Bah, the pictures are TOO big... Sheesh!
I will work on that.
Talons


----------



## Talons (Aug 18, 2012)

Pictures: YEAH!!!

Talons


----------



## Talons (Aug 18, 2012)

Alright, well, today while I took the pictures and sat there looking at them, I also made a LOT of decisions about how, and what I wanted to do.  For me, the most important thing is that everything has a place in the boat instead of in my way. That includes the PERSONS on board... !

So, what I did was start with the first major system piece I cannot find, which is the fuel tank and system. My buddy and I were think we would build a fiberglass gas tank, but I think I have decided to use aluminum if I can find it. I found this neat product called TECHNO-WELD, which allows you to weld aluminum quite easily. Then I decided about the size. Since 231 cu in. = 1 US Gallon (volume calculations), I am going to go with a trapezoidal shaped tank that is approximately 24" wide x 7" high X 5" high on the other side. The final side will just 'fit' to form the bottom of the tank and provide the sloping gravity fed fuel system. This will drain out of a standard fuel fitting (first hole in tank) and connect to the fuel line which runs the length of the boat to the stern. This will end with a standard quick-disconnect fitting which is where the final segment of fuel line (rubber with the primer bulb) will be. The other end of that will connect to the standard Mercury fitting on the engine. Moving back to the bow, the tank will either have two flanges that allow for it to be mounted on the nose bench and one of the floor ribs, or I will use two aluminum strips as tie-downs for the tank so that it can't move.

I believe the gas tank is going to be the BIGGEST issue for me as I don't seem to be able to find one that fits up there under the current decking.

Next week, I have to take the boat into the shop to get the Mercury's carberatur fixed. So, no progress will be made, but I need to remeasure the bow area under the bow deck. Once I do that, I can determine if the gas tank idea I have will work and whether or not it is a good idea. I would also like to get the battery up there too. Since it is under the deck, I may have to provide some kind of vent. Most likely I will just vent to the side of the boat. The fill cap (at least envisioned at the moment) is just gonna go right through the deck and have a cap that is visible above the bow deck. IF I can get the aluminum, the welding tool and the measurements, I think the tank itself won't take to too long to build. It will need four holes in; the drain/feed hole, the fill hole, the vent hole and either a sending unit for a fuel gauge or some sort of sight gauge that you can see if you open a hatch or something.

This is what I have thought of for the bow. There are a few little other things for 'up front' too, but overall, the tank is going to be the biggie.

Talons


----------



## mallenmanson (Aug 18, 2012)

Unfortunately, I can't offer ANY advice, but It looks like you have a great platform to start with!
Looking forward to pics of your progress!!!!


----------



## Talons (Aug 19, 2012)

Because of someone else on this forum, I got motivated to do some more 'deconstruction' last evening.
Removed the front deck to find the aluminum supporting structure under there.

Today, I am hoping to make a cardboard (or some kind of) mock up of the new fuel tank to show that it fits and determine it's actual placement before going to all the trouble of making it.

It should be 24" long, 12" wide, 7" tall on aft side and 5" tall on the forward side. Anyway, when I get the mock up done and placed I will put up some additional pictures.

But, I must say I am SOOOO happy I found this site.

Talons


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice boat..looks like Im going to have another cool build to follow in the 14' family. Inlovewithsurfin has the same type of seats and pedestals. Im pretty sure I am going with them as well. How do you like them? Keeping them?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 19, 2012)

have you gotten to test drive the boat before you started working on it? i am wondering how she flys with that 20 horse on the back? i have a yamaha 15hp on the back of my lowe 1436. 

also... as far as people on the boat goes... i fish with 3 people on my boat all the time with no problems at all! very stable just moves a little slower


----------



## Talons (Aug 19, 2012)

trueblue1970 said:


> Nice boat..looks like Im going to have another cool build to follow in the 14' family. Inlovewithsurfin has the same type of seats and pedestals. Im pretty sure I am going with them as well. How do you like them? Keeping them?


Not to knock those seats, but they are 'old and faded'... although I am NOT looking to spend a whole lot of $ on things, the seats I think I will get are the kind that have no cushion and drain the water. Or I can just go for another set of these. They work and they are actually fine for the job. The PLUS side on them is: Available at Walmart off the shelf and probably the cheapest ones you can find. 

Talons


----------



## Talons (Aug 19, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> have you gotten to test drive the boat before you started working on it? i am wondering how she flys with that 20 horse on the back? i have a yamaha 15hp on the back of my lowe 1436.
> 
> also... as far as people on the boat goes... i fish with 3 people on my boat all the time with no problems at all! very stable just moves a little slower



Yes! I have taken her fishing a few times already! We got some specks and some ladyfish. "I am wondering how she flys..." Let's just say that at FULL THROTTLE, the kids get scared! 

I normaly cruise at about 1/2 to 3/4 throttle. And even that is a bit on the fast side. She plans well, she rides smooth and she handles fairly well too.

I have had the entire family in the boat, but that was NOT a good idea. It floated with about 4 inches left on the sides. We were idling as no one wanted to go fast that day.

With my standard complement of 2 persons and gear it FLIES!
With my optional complement of 3 persons and gear, well, it STILL FLIES!!!

Talons


----------



## Talons (Aug 19, 2012)

Okay, here is the mock up of the gas tank.

I also took a video of the 'mock installation' but I don't have that done yet. When I do, I will post that on Youtube!

So, that tank is basically 12x7x12x5, and as shown in the mock up, there are no sides on that. There will, of course, be sides on the finished product.

Talons


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 19, 2012)

Talons said:


> Yes! I have taken her fishing a few times already! We got some specks and some ladyfish. "I am wondering how she flys..." Let's just say that at FULL THROTTLE, the kids get scared!
> 
> I normaly cruise at about 1/2 to 3/4 throttle. And even that is a bit on the fast side. She plans well, she rides smooth and she handles fairly well too.
> 
> ...




sounds like i need a bigger motor! 

not that my boat is slow... just not necessarily super fast! haha


----------



## Talons (Aug 19, 2012)

I had a 9.9 on a 14 Fiberglass Homemade Jon boat a long time ago... That thing was FAST!

This one is MUCH faster! It surprises people!

Talons
p.s. What no comments about the fuel tank???


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 19, 2012)

haha... im waiting on the mock-up video! cant wait to see how it turns out made of tin!  are you doing the welding? if so what are you using?


----------



## Talons (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so far out of date when it comes to uploading videos. Google has to send me a verification and I am waiting on that. But, it is NOT here yet... Not sure, why not!

Talons


----------



## Talons (Aug 19, 2012)

Okay, I think this is the link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6fw1-kONCM

Talons

Had to put the correct link in here... OOPS!
:wink:


----------



## Talons (Aug 19, 2012)

Links to parts 2 and 3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXLxWSs-3Zk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ob0eo_gnttw

I hope you enjoy it! 
Talons


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 20, 2012)

cool videos... looks like the fuel tank will fit nicely up front!


----------



## Talons (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, the good news is... There is no good news. 
The bad news is: The boat is in the shop having something done to the carb. HOPEFULLY, I will be able to pick it back up this coming Friday.

Once I get it back, I can determine how I am really going to install the tank. I have reviewd my original little design (the one in the videos) and I think that this limits the available space too much. I am thinking about a different tank style. But, until I get the boat back, I won't be sure that it will work.

Oh well, we'll see...

Talons


----------



## Brandon (Aug 25, 2012)

Talons said:


> Well, the good news is... There is no good news.
> The bad news is: The boat is in the shop having something done to the carb. HOPEFULLY, I will be able to pick it back up this coming Friday.
> 
> Once I get it back, I can determine how I am really going to install the tank. I have reviewd my original little design (the one in the videos) and I think that this limits the available space too much. I am thinking about a different tank style. But, until I get the boat back, I won't be sure that it will work.
> ...



Man those videos are great! Good luck on the tank


----------



## Talons (Aug 26, 2012)

> Man those videos are great! Good luck on the tank



Thanks!
Talons


----------



## Talons (Aug 26, 2012)

Well, if you look at the pictures, you will notice that I took them from bow to stern in like 5 shots. Those are basically how I am breaking down the boat. 

5 Sections:
Bow deck
Front Floor
Middle Bench Seat
Rear Floor
Stern deck (which is not even there yet).

All of these places already exist and I don't have to build them up. You would think that I would start with the "EASIEST" place first, and well, I just might make some compromises on that, but to be honest I want to start with the bow deck area.

Bow deck area is going to have the deck, a front seat, the trolling motor, the fishfinder (although I want a multi-position system), storage, the gas tank (custom built) and although I have been warned AGAINST this, I am hoping for the battery to go up there too, but it could go in the back.

I wanted to get a basic overall plan to address each section and I have that. But, as I look more and more into the gas tank, it is the HARDEST part of the entire boat.

I want to build the tank myself. I want to use 1/16 aluminum for this. I have changed the design from what is in the video to something that will be almost 6 gallons EXACTLY and provide the rear section transformation from the front deck/storage to the front floor. The visible side of this tank (I am hoping) will be made with the diamond type deck plating. Basically, the tank is a box that is 36"x12". If the two outside triangles that are in the diagram are ALSO part of the tank (which would be an upside down trapezoid at this point) then the tank only needs to be 2.75" deep to get 6 US gallons of gas. So, I am think that is the target. Now, if we leave out the 'wings' (the extra triangles) and just go with a box, at 2.75" deep we get 5.142 gallons which means we have to take the box up to 3.2" deep to get the full 6 gallons. I have looked at 
https://www.basspro.com/Moeller-Marine-Products-Permanent-Fuel-Tank-Installation-Kit/product/90758/122078 and I think this will do the basic job, but what it does more is define my parameters for the tank itself. So, we know it has to be more than 1-1/2 inches in size to accomodate the fuel fill. Anyway, here is what I am thinking about putting the tank together: I want to use something called TECHNO-WELD. Has anyone ever used this stuff?

If you don't use the abraiding rod like in the demo, it is just brazing (or soldering), but if you break the oxide layer as they describe it should be just what it says it is. Anyone use ALUMI WELD, (same stuff, but American and not British)?

If that is not a good idea, then let me know so I don't blow myself up! HA HA!

I will talk more about each section in the next few posts, but for now, I am focused on the fuel tank... And unfortunately the boat is in the shop having the engine looked at. Damn gas today!

Talons


----------



## Talons (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, here the actual first piece of my new "FUEL SYSTEM" for my conversion!

https://youtu.be/B1NYsj9wCp8

Enjoy!

Talons


----------



## Talons (Sep 1, 2012)

Okay, so the boat and engine are at the shop. I told him everything I did to determine that the carb was the problem. It took them a week to actually get to my boat. Then it took two days for them to tell me back everything I already told them. Finally, they started trying to find the actual problem.

Stuck/gummy needle and needs two new diaphragms. They said these were 'special order parts' (translation: We don't carry those in stock) and they would take 3 business days to get here. Then, I suspect it will take another week for the whole thing to be 'finished'.

They already fixed the transmission linkage, so that should be good. But, how can you not have Merc Carberatur parts on hand?

When I get it back though, there will be more work to show on the new fuel system, which I will NEVER put E10 in again... :evil: 

Talons


----------



## Talons (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi all!

While the boat away, the brain will play! Not only did I acquire the gas tank, I have made my overall plans for the boat. In addition, I have made my color choices.

I have decided to go with the Rustoleum CAMO series paint colors. And I was going to go with the darker grey for the outside and the lighter grey for the inside, but what changed my mind was the Rusoleum Truck Bed liner spray cans.

Outside will be the DEEP FOREST GREEN Camo Series paint color and inside will be the TAN Truck bed liner color. There is no way I would use BLACK in Florida. As it is, I am wondering how that truck bed liner is going to be heat wise on top of an Aluminum floor.

That's the basics, I will post more pics when I get some. And watch for more videos of the boat taking shape as we remove the center bench seat and decide if the rear is being modified more or not.

Talons


----------



## Talons (Sep 4, 2012)

I know I have nothing much to show for this yet... AND it is quite bothersome that the boat is not here, at the house, where I can just walk out to it and do a quick measure to make sure what I want to do will, in fact work. Not only that, but I get ancy and excited to get mine going when I see the other ones on this site progressing so much.

Fuel system is first. I have decided since that is where my main problem has been with this rig, that is where I am going to start and I am NOT going to deviate from that until I get that finished. I keep thinking about all the other stuff I want to do and I keep reeling myself back in to the fuel system.

So far parts gathered or ordered for the fuel system:
1) 30.5x10.5x16.5 (about 22.8 gallons) fuel tank. This will be cut down to 30.5"x10.5"x4.5"-5.0" providing 6.24 to 6.93 gallons of fuel.
2) 20' of 3/8 OD aluminum fuel line. Since my rig is only 14', I should have plenty for the job.
3) 3/8 aluminum clamps with rubber bushings. Pack of 10, and I think I will need 8.

Since the boat is not actually here, I cannot measure to see if the size I have in mind for the tank WILL fit, so I do not dare cut it yet. I will stop by the shop tomorrow though, and measure the area. I believe it will fit, but I would hate to 'believe' and be wrong.

The fuel tank will be mounted under the front deck at the rear of deck. The feed drain will be in the bottom. From the feed nipple will connect to the aluminum fuel line via a rubber connection hose (or it will connect directly to the bunge) and from there it will run along the bottom of the boat in one of the floor channels, until it gets to the stern. Underneath each of the ribs the line passes under, one of the aluminum fuel clamps will hold this line in place, literally suspended off the main floor of the boat. The transom has a brace (kind of triangle piece) that runs from the floor to the transom. The fuel line will end somewhere on this, near the engine. The final connection to the engine will be done via rubber fuel line.

What I would honestly love to have is some way to drain out the water of the tank, like you do on aircraft, to ensure there is no water in there, but meh, that's pricey. I will just have to be careful of what gas I put in the tank.

I will try to take pictures of the new location for the new fuel tank when I get to the shop tomorrow so I can show you all what I mean, but man, I am getting ancy... I tell ya!

Talons


----------



## Talons (Sep 6, 2012)

Sunday, I was wanting VERY badly to cut the tank, but I thought to myself "What if it does not where I want it to go now?" "That would suck to have bought the tank, cut it and then have to discard it." So, I made a cardboard mockup of Tank #2.

I stopped by the boat yesterday and I was not sure, but what I was sure about was: I was so GLAD I didn't cut the tank. Now, today, I took my mockup over to the boat (which is at the shop waiting for Mercury parts, (Really? WTF???)) to check if the tank shape I want to use (a basic rectangular box now) will, in fact into the boat as-is.



Luckily, I found out that YEP! It will. I can go up to 5 inches from stern to bow and it should work just fine.
What we have is a tank that is: 30.5" (width wise of the boat), 10.5" high, and 5" deep.

The pictures kind of show it, but I didn't have a lot of time as you can see in the video, I got the natives interested in what I was doing.
https://youtu.be/kBPf2EmV1F4

The top of the tank will mount either to the angle cross member that supports the rear of the deck, or there will be angles that are used to 'tuck up underneath' the angles that are already there.



For the bottom, I intend to use either some angle welded to the tank and mount them front of the tank, making a flange over the rib. Attachments will be done... Well, I am not quite sure about that actually. Rivets? I don't know.



Anyway, enjoy. Comments, questions, concerns are all welcome.

Enjoy the video when it gets posted as well.

Talons


----------



## Talons (Sep 13, 2012)

Alright! Tomorrow the boat comes back home from the shop! FINALLY!

I have a LOT of work to do to the whole rig... So, please stay tuned. Your feedback helps keep me motivated. 

Talons


----------



## bigwave (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey Talons, Take a deep breath.....I too had the same enthusiasm when I started my mod. I know it is hard to wait to work on the boat, but in time you just keep chipping away at it and the end will come. I wish my job was full time tinboat restoration, but life keeps throwing curveballs at me. Keep up the good work.......soon you will be enjoying your new ride.


----------



## Talons (Sep 14, 2012)

I wrote a whole big post, but lost it...

Old front deck to new longer deck...
From wood to aluminum...
Cut hand finding aluminum in metal yard...

Talons


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Sep 14, 2012)

its coming together!


----------



## Talons (Sep 15, 2012)

Today, I am planning on getting the front deck to a better 'fit'. I have to remove some bolts from the supporting angles to do that, but meh, whatever.

The 'cliff' notes from yesterday were:
I got the boat back: YIPPIE!
I got some aluminum, during this process, I cut up my left hand (three fingers, except the 'the bird' and the thumb) with anywhere from minor to the bone (or close).
I bought 4 pieces of aluminum.
One is for the gas tank mod, which will be moving along better after... other stuff.
One is for the front deck (as you can see, but I actually changed my mind during the mod to make the front deck longer, so the largest piece I bought is up there now). Don't we all change our minds once we are actually looking at the boat? 
One is for the floor. At least segment one. It is unfortunate that I have to do the floor in segments, but the aluminum place didn't have any really good pieces that would take care of the floor as one piece, so multiples it is.
The last one was for the rear deck, which I have not even really thought through yet.

So, what is going to end up happening is: The front deck will be extended. The other two pieces of sheet aluminum will be used for the flooring. The two 10" strips that get cut off of them, will be used for the gunwale designs. This will leave the rear deck kind of the way it is right now. 

But, the trade off is: I AM HAPPY I MADE THE DECISION TO LENGTHEN THE FRONT DECK. It just feels like the right choice!

Talons


----------



## Talons (Sep 15, 2012)

I spent the day fabricating the new aluminum front deck for "The Little One".

It was a slow process between making a cut, bringing the sheet over to the boat for fit, bringing it back to the driveway, making another cut, repeat.

Then, when I finally got close, I made a trip to Harbor Freight. The most useful tool that I bought was a 4 1/2" Grinder. WOW! Made the job a lot easier. Once I got to where I thought, "Okay, it is grinder territory" I went and got the grinder (and a few other tools and such.

I made some pictures along the way, and I hope you enjoy them.

The 'fit' is there, but the deck is not 'completed'. It still needs the cutouts and it will be getting a new one as well. BUT, it "FITS"! And that was my goal for today. I am surprised it took me all day, but it did.

On to the pictures!

Talons
p.s. I have NEVER worked with aluminum before!


----------



## Talons (Sep 16, 2012)

Now that I have the front deck kind of fitted, it is time to move to the previous project. While it was raining today, I was able to place the tank I bought into the boat and check some measurements.

You can see in the picture it actually already fits in there and with the new longer deck, I COULD just mount it right there, after cleaning it out and all. But, what is going to happen is that the tank will be cut horizontally front rear to front so that the rear of the tank is 6" high. The front can be from zero to 1.5 inches, it doesn't really matter. Basically it is a triangle when looking at the side. It is going to be mounted forward of where it is in the picture, so that the rib it is sitting on, will still be the rib it sits on, but the REAR of the tank will sit on the front of the rib.

If my calculations are correct with a volumetric triangle of 6" high, 16.5" long and 30.5" wide, I should get about 6.5 gallons of gas. This will also leave room for storage above the tank and rearward of the tank. Battery placement then becomes simply a matter of where I want to put it to deal with the recharging after the trips.

Also, doing it this way, I get to reuse the current cutouts. So, all I will need is the gas filler cap/vent combo. I think that is about $36.

Talons


----------



## Talons (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, I sat there looking at the two options I had for the gas tank fab/install and I finally made a decision. Man, I didn't know that this was going to be so full of decisions, decisions, decisions... And if you change your mind along the way, the effect that has on other stuff that you have and have not even thought about yet.

I went with the rectangle, which was the second idea, actually. It gives me just over 6 gallons of gas, it becomes a permanent fixture in the boat and I get an added benefit. The piece that was to be discarded can actually be made into a fish live well, maybe... 

Enjoy the pictures.

Talons


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Sep 19, 2012)

cant wait to see where you end up with all this! looking good so far  i have been thinking about putting my fuel tank up front but i had one big question that is stopping me.... with all that extra line do you have to run an electric fuel pump for the fuel to get all the way to the motor?


----------



## Talons (Sep 19, 2012)

Nope. Should not have to. Mine is going to be 'gravity' fed. The 'feed' bung is going to be on the bottom on the stern side (or the actual botto) of the tank. So, the fuel will simply 'flow' to the rear of the boat. The fuel pump on the outboard should be sufficient enough to draw up the fuel from the new aluminum fuel line because it would have had to do that with a regular fuel tank anyway. And this _IS_ a regular fuel tank.

The sheet that covers the opening is made of the same thickness as the tank, .090. Is it the same type of aluminum? I don't know. All I need it to do is hold fuel, keep out the water, drain properly (i.e. Fuel Flow) and not rust. Since everything in the boat is going to be some kind of aluminum or plastic (styrofoam is a plastic product, I think), it should not rust. There should be no more than the normal galvanistic corrosion that occurs with any aluminum jon boat.

I also removed the transom support/reinforcement piece today. It is 1/2 plywood, looks like it was dealer installed. It is in 'fair' shape, but I am intending to replace it with straight aluminum. It will be the same exact piece, but in the aluminum instead of wood.

I am hoping this weeked to get the propane torch and to practice some aluminnum 'welding' and also to paint the outside of the boat. Or at least get the outside primed.

And after starting all of this and hoping to be able to do all of it, I started concerning myself about weight. How much can I safely put in the boat? Where is the best place for what? If you put X here, where should A go? That sort of thing. It is only a 14 footer. They don't really carry a whole lot of weight when you think about it. And when I think about it, I know that I have overloaded it at least once. Had me, the wife, three kids, cooler, tackle box, bait, rods, EVERYTHING you take fishing on board and still we went out in it. We were probably just about 3 inches above the edge of the gunnels, but we made it just fine. However, now that I know better, I would not do that again.

So, for this rig, I will limit it to standard gear and equipment necessary to go fishing AND 2 or 3 people, but those extra '2 people' will be my lightweight sons. If it is me and my 'buddy', then it would just be the two of us and the gear.

Now that I have removed the engine, the Max. Persons is visible and the boat is limited to 3. Or 395 pounds. Now, that's just wrong. Me, my wife and the engine are more than that and you still have add gas, cooler, tackle and 3 more people... We didn't sink.

I have 'sunken' this boat, but like I said that is another story entirely. One where I lost my cell phone and the 'Waterproof' Magellan GPS... Yeah, some waterproofing... 

Anyway, I was happy to get this decision out of the way and become committed to the choice of where and how this will all work.

The fuel tank will be re-using the fill tube from the purchased tank, the vent tube as well, but both will be slightly shorter. The feed bung might be reused, if I can salvage it, but the sending unit is toast. It will have to be replaced.

I found a real nice mult-instrument gauge on the internet which has a fuel gauge and two battery gauges, all contained in ONE normal gauge size. It's pricey, but it makes the control panel easier to do.

Tomorrow, if I get some time, I will check to see that the aluminum tubing I bought will be enough. I am pretty sure it will be because I bought 20'. You don't want to play with that too much or you can ruin it though.

I have also contacted the local Lowe boat dealer. I was thinking about finding out how much the 1648 and 1852 are. I was toying with the idea of trading 'up'. But, I think for now, I will just keep on plugging away at this one and when I get it finished, who knows?

Talons


----------



## Talons (Sep 23, 2012)

While weed-eating (trimming) my yard, this AM. I started thinking about using all that scrap metal I was cutting off of the main pieces. So, I decided where the battery is going to go in the boat. And then this AM, I decided to fabricate a home made battery holder out of the scrap aluminum I have lying around.

The basic idea is one of 'strips' of aluminum arranged in such a way as the batter can be easily removed either out the side or top if there is a hatch there. The flanges are to be mounted on the underneath side of the new front deck. The battery holder will be mounted aft of the new gas tank.

I did all the bending myself with my workmake, a 2x4, a fish fillet board and a rubber mallet. (Homemade breakpress 4TW). The bends came out just fine for what I was trying to accomplish. Then the two pieces are riveted together with 6 rivets.

Personally, I could have done a more 'professional' job, but meh, it is for my own boat and it was scrap metal I was not going to be using for anything else.

Overall, I think it came out alright.

Enjoy the pics!

Talons


----------



## Talons (Sep 27, 2012)

I have successfully manufactured a replacement transom support plate. The old one from Lowe was made out of 1/2 plywood. The new one is made out of 5 layers of aluminum. .09, .09, .100, .100, .100 sandwiched together and then riveted with two small rivets for support while re-installing.

Talons


----------



## Talons (Sep 29, 2012)

Got the tank put together today.

Leak test later today.

Enjoy.
Talons


----------



## Talons (Oct 4, 2012)

The tank is in the 'is it salvagable' stage... HA HA! 

When I tried to correct the leaks, the seam where the bowing is, seperated from the main tank and the aluminum, well, it melted. Now, it is surgery to fix it, but I will build up my courage to try it again.

I got to work on the front deck tonight and I was able to cut the 4.5" off the end I needed to make it just the right length. Then I was able to cutout the hole for the seat swivel mount. And I located two of the main deck attachment screws.

That should be enough to get it pretty much mounted tomorrow for a test fit of all the parts. I can even place the gas tank underneath for actual 'location' checks. 

I am pretty happy with the way it is coming together, although slower than i thought it would be. None of us EVER though that, right?  

Talons


----------



## Talons (Oct 7, 2012)

I got to do some stuff on the boat this weekend. Tomorrow I think I will go on and go fishing!

Cutting and excavation of the ice chest cavity.
Excavation of the ice chest cavity is completed.
Used my new Bending Brake for the bends on the scraps.
Bottom of ice chest is a .09 thick piece with bent angles made from 'scrap' that I have made from other cuttings.
Ice Chest. I use the existing foam in the bench seat to insulate the ice chest.

It's getting there.

Talons


----------



## Talons (Oct 21, 2012)

Got some more work done on her. But the gas tank has some holes. May have to just give up.

Ice chest install done. Fabricated the deck support/ice chest lid framing today. 

I got to toy around with a real welder this weekend. It was unable to do aluminum so it goes back to my buddy.

I don't know if I'm posting this in the right place or is each piece supposed to be or did people just lose interest? Can't blame y'all for that, but I'm getting there.

When I get it all done I plan on making a YouTube about it.

Talons


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 12, 2012)

I like the way you are using aluminum instead of wood, O plan on doin that to mine too as soon as I can afford it, but for now picked up scrap lumber from some friends and it works!


----------



## Talons (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks!  
I have never worked with metal before and I am really enjoying it! Except for some minor cuts, of course! :LOL2: 

Ended up just using my little six gallon plastic tank I already have and it will be going in the rear. Had to mod the transom support bracket to make it fit, but I will post pictures later. 

Talons


----------



## kjames (Jan 30, 2013)

That Sufis with the alumina weld stuff I was really hoping it would have worked for you. Their video makes it look easy though. I really like how you have used all aluminum. No more repairs down the road. Keep up the stellar work.


----------



## Talons (May 23, 2013)

I had to take a little break from the "Little One" in order to do some things around the house.

But, I made a couple of Youtube videos you may want to check out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYEm9YWv8V8 - Deck part 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhWsCrpYBS8 - Deck Part 2

And if you lookup "tubeboy1776" on youtube, that is where all my videos are.

Enjoy!
Ask questions if you want to!

Talons


----------



## Talons (Jun 2, 2013)

The rear hatch is complete!
The rear deck is ALMOST complete. Just some minor adjustments and a special 'compartment' for 'stuff' for the rear seater!  

Once this project is done, I'm already thinking about another 'project'... 

Love working in Aluminum...  

Talons


----------



## Talons (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

I hope some people are still checking this out. I don't know why but part of the fun is having others comment on the work.

Today I have a few pictures. What I am doing with the remainder of the original 22 gallon fuel tank I purchased, of which one side was supposed to be the new permanently installed 7.5 gallon fuel tank, is making a Livewell/Baitwell. It is going to end up being around 48 qts. and fully insulated.

But, before we do that we have to remove some leftover fuel type items:
The vent tube, the remainder from the id plate, the inside backing plate and the fuel fill tube. This we all taken off with a 4.5" grinder with a cutting blade and grinding wheel.

Talons


----------



## nctlspider (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm onboard late, but I'll keep an eye out for updates. Looks like you had some really great ideas!


----------

